# Solved: Reusing Google Images on my website



## piscespassion (Aug 25, 2009)

I was Google searching on how to use Google Images for my website, and according to the following link (scrolling down to Using Google Image Search to Find Photos You Can Use) I can find images that are technically "labeled for reuse":
http://hubpages.com/hub/Using_Photos_On_Your_Website 
But the article also says that "you just need to quickly check how you can use it, many require a link back to their site for you to do this", which pretty much takes me back to square one... so I'm wondering, since I personally don't mind doing that (requesting permission and/or using a link), is this normal? Or is it tacky? Cus I don't recall seeing visible "links" on images in other websites, as something of the "norm" that is... right?

ADD: Most of the images coming up with the above mentioned search options (labeled for reuse) come up in Creative Commons (flickr.com) and have this:
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/2.0/deed.en 
which I'm afraid I didn't understand entirely...


----------



## Saifee (Jan 29, 2011)

piscespassion, many people make website using most of the google images.
I dont think you need to be worried about anything. creative commons works under wikipedia. i once tried taking a logo and putting it on wikipedia article, it was immediatley deleted due to reuse. but it was wikipedia.

it is good to use and put your own work on website. but as far as google is concerned, everyone use their images.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Saifee said:


> piscespassion, many people make website using most of the google images.
> I dont think you need to be worried about anything. creative commons works under wikipedia. i once tried taking a logo and putting it on wikipedia article, it was immediatley deleted due to reuse. but it was wikipedia.


Creative commons is independent of Wikipedia, but it is true that much 'pedia content is release under that license. Incidentally to Saifee, Wikipedia only wants one copy of a given image stored which is why it was deleted. You should have linked back to the copy that was already there.



> it is good to use and put your own work on website. but as far as google is concerned, everyone use their images.


That's all very well from a convenience standpoint, but if you want your site to be legal you'll need to be a bit more careful. It isn't google's images, it is the images stored on millions of sites all over the net, and if the owners of those sites don't want the images shared it is their right to keep them to themselves. However if something is shared under that CC license you're OK, they explicitly don't want to keep it for themselves.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Quality sites shoot their own images, 
or use a paid stock image (example: $1/image via iStockPhoto)

There is no "Google Images" -- that's just a search of what exists on other sites.

And before anybody thinks "oh, they'll never know" -- no -- not true. There are plagiarism tools online that extend to not just text, but photo and audio and video. I use these tools weekly, and send several DMCAs per month to the unsavory content thieves (or more often, their hosts), and it often results in their sites going down completely (host cancels their account).


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

lordsmurf said:


> Quality sites shoot their own images,
> or use a paid stock image (example: $1/image via iStockPhoto)
> 
> There is no "Google Images" -- that's just a search of what exists on other sites.
> ...


But presumably you don't release your pictures under a CC sharealike license.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

There are lots of LOYALTY FREE image sites in the internet. Just type "Loyalty Free Images" in google. Some are completly free, but some have conditions.


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

sepala said:


> There are lots of LOYALTY FREE image sites in the internet. Just type "Loyalty Free Images" in google. Some are completly free, but some have conditions.


I think you mean "royalty free"...


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

ehymel said:


> I think you mean "royalty free"...


ohhhhh goodness!!!! I didn't see that mistake. Ya ya, I mean Royalty Free.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

lordsmurf said:


> Quality sites shoot their own images,
> or use a paid stock image (example: $1/image via iStockPhoto)
> 
> There is no "Google Images" -- that's just a search of what exists on other sites.
> ...


Where do I find said online tools, I'm interested to know if anyone is using any of my images?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

namenotfound said:


> Where do I find said online tools, I'm interested to know if anyone is using any of my images?


Try this site. http://tineye.com


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

colinsp said:


> Try this site. http://tineye.com


wow..Great!!!!:up::up::up: BookMarked!!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

colinsp said:


> Try this site. http://tineye.com


thanks :up:


----------



## piscespassion (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow...
Sorry folks, I've been down with pneumonia since latter January and just started coming out of it. Therefore I'm just now reading all of this and had no idea how much of a big deal this all was.
I sure appreciate all the info and comments from "everyone"!!
Thx folks~
PS: Just FYI, tineye website is "down"...


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

piscespassion said:


> Wow...
> Sorry folks, I've been down with pneumonia since latter January and just started coming out of it.


Really? Hope you are OK now...Get well soon..



> PS: Just FYI, tineye website is "down"...


Ohhh god....


----------

